

7 Tips to Reduce Shopping Cart Abandonment and Drive Users to Checkout - raycloyd
http://www.experimentengine.com/blog/reduce-shopping-cart-abandonment/

======
LuizCentenaro
It's crazy that so many companies don't offer a guest checkout, one of the
best ones I've seen do this is Spiegel and Bonobos where before you enter the
checkout funnel they get your email to remarket but allow you to go through
without registering.

